
Serverless Calculator: Should Your EC2 Be a Lambda? - kolanos
https://servers.lol/#/
======
jacquesm
Recently seen:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15925736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15925736)

